# Hey!!



## SugarAndSpice (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm new here! I'm 24, been married for 5 years (together for 7) and we have a 4 year old daughter. Hopefully I can get the advice I've been looking for, since I discovered this site. :smile2:


----------



## Reaper39 (Nov 25, 2015)

Welcome to TAM but what type of advice are you looking for?


----------



## Kitty08 (Nov 27, 2015)

Welcome...please give more detail

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------

